# Earliest snow



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just saw on the weather channel, where they were talking about the earlyest snowfall in US cities. They said somthing like Boston Oct 5 Detroit Oct 10 and Chicago Oct 11. With these cooler nights mabey we will set another record this year.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You are talking for those cities or all cities in the lower 48?

Because it has snowed already in the western mountain states. I'm sure some of it fell in a city.
We had some flurries last week.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just talking about those cities. The weather channel showed the snow from yesterday, then they showed some major cities with their earliest snowfall. It will be here sooner than we know it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bossman 92;404702 said:


> It will be here sooner than we know it.


I sure hope so. Im tired of cutting grass. Its time to actually make some money! LET IT SNOW!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

It snowed here in Alexandria last year Oct 12th..... melted in 6 hours tho


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well in 6 hours, I could plow some serious snow!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

stroker79;404721 said:


> I sure hope so. Im tired of cutting grass. Its time to actually make some money! LET IT SNOW!


AMEN TO THAT!!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Bossman 92;404756 said:


> Well in 6 hours, I could plow some serious snow!!


Your weather isnt much different than ours.....its 72 and sunny here, the lows are only in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Brian, I was referring to Dakotasrock's post about the snow melting in 6 hours. I realize I will not be plowing for a few months.  


Bossman


----------

